# Why buy DVC if you can trade thru RCI



## Mjasp

I am thinking of purchasing DVC (resale of course) and see that DVC trades with RCI now and not II anymore.
I am also reading that people are getting into DVC with by trading a regular TS.
Doesn't that devalue DVC?  Why would I want to buy now when I can buy a resale TS and just trade into DVC?

Am I missing something?


----------



## vacationhopeful

The bad economy is what you are missing. And DVC just moved over to RCI 12 months ago - no ongoing searches, few RCI exchangers aware that DVC was in RCI and now the new TP trading system in RCI.

I have gotten exchanges in the last 18 months that 3+ years ago were pipe dreams. 2 DVC weeks. Manhatten Club. Then others are getting great Hawaii exchanges.

I am not pushing that anyone to buy DVC. But you asked about why buy if you can exchange there - today you can; tomorrow, you call is as good as mine.


----------



## littlestar

I still own DVC points because I can call DVC and book what I want.  You won't see Saratoga's Treehouse 3 bedroom villas show up in RCI or Animal Kingdom Lodge concierge rooms.  The DVC Annual pass discount is great   

Trading in is nice, though.  Especially if you're not locked into specific dates and times.  One caution:   There are people
who bought "traders" for DVC back when they were with Interval International (II) who are now stuck with those resorts (not easy to sell in this economy).  So I would be extremely careful about buying a so-called trader. I'd want it to be something I could use if trading goes by the wayside.


----------



## bnoble

Because exchange is never certain.  In just the past three years, there have been three major changes to the exchange landscape effecting DVC.  

I exchange in.  But, I am also willing to stay offside if need be, and sometimes I do.  If instead I was an Only Disney Will Do sort of person, I would buy there.


----------



## chriskre

Because owning DVC can be great if you like to do multiple short trips.
For example, I can points stretch my $650 MF's on 150 DVC points to almost 18 nights a year in studios if I stay in OKW and AK value rooms.  
I'm single, no kids so it works for me and yes as littlestar said, you can't get those Grand Villas and Treehouses without owning.  

You also have to pay $10 a day for internet and $95 to Disney for the privilege of trading in plus your exchange fees.  

I don't regret owning DVC.  It is my only developer purchase but I still am glad that I own it.  I get lots of mileage out of it and for Floridians can be great for short getaways especially to Vero beach.  

I pass on alot of DVC ex-ops because I can go anytime and want to leave more for you non-DVC people to enjoy.


----------



## cindi

I have a small points package that is good value to me.

First is the diiscount you get off each annual pass.  Pretty big savings there.

And then I add on nights to my exchanges using my points, so if I have a week at a Marriott or other timeshare, then I can add on nights with my points.

Or I exchanged into Disney via RCI for April and added on a night at Bay Lake Tower just to try it out.


----------



## MichaelColey

I would never suggest buying to exchange into one specific resort or brand, but if it's part of a larger strategy there's no reason not to take advantage of it. Just make sure you have other ways to use your timeshares when things change.

There are some resorts that trade at both II and RCI, aren't in RCI Points (which allows you to PFD into points), have very low maintenance fees relative to the trading power or points they receive, rent for more than maintenance fees, and are in places where I go regularly. Something like this can provide tremendous flexibility and savings.

When I factor in the upfront costs of my timeshares (spread over 5-10 years), maintenance fees, exchange fees, and other fees, I've exchanged into (all 2BR units unless otherwise specified) multiple DVC units at an effective cost of under $600/week, last minute Hawaii units for under $400, Orlando HGVC (3BR) and Marriott units for under $400, Manhattan Club (1BR) for under $800, and many more.  Many of these cost me less than half (and some signficantly less) of what an owner would pay in maintenance fees.


----------



## elaine

I agree. We own a small contract and planned to add on DVc points 2 years after we bought. Then, b/c kids decided they did not like to beach as much, we became a bit heavy on TS--and really needed to get rid of 1 out of 4, but got good trades for the ones we don't use anymore. When we could trade thru RCi for DVC, and the economy went far south on resales, we decided to put the hold on buying and just trade in--we only want specific dates, so we can't really be picky--but we get somewhere, usually SSR or OKW---and then we usualy book a night or two using DVc points to AKV for overflow family. I really like owning DVC, even a small contract, as it is so easy to get a DVC points transfer for times I want a specific DVC or need extra points. I am in love with the RCi trading--as of now! Elaine


----------



## Dean

Mjasp said:


> I am thinking of purchasing DVC (resale of course) and see that DVC trades with RCI now and not II anymore.
> I am also reading that people are getting into DVC with by trading a regular TS.
> Doesn't that devalue DVC?  Why would I want to buy now when I can buy a resale TS and just trade into DVC?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Most of my stays the last 6 years or so have been by exchange (II and RCI).  I generally just rent out my DVC points. Sometimes I make a reservation then try for an exchange.  It really depends on when you want to go, unit size you need and how important getting there most years is.  For some, there are some good discounts for DVC like the annual pass discounts and the way the Dining Plan works with DVC but these could evaporate and not a reason to buy.  If you're only use the points for DVC, I think the more direct access can be worth it for many.  One option is to buy less points and do some trips one way and some the other.


----------



## MichaelColey

Dean said:


> For some, there are some good discounts for DVC like the annual pass discounts *and the way the Dining Plan works with DVC* but these could evaporate and not a reason to buy.


Does the dining plan work differently with DVC owners than with exchangers?  I know I can buy the dining plan with an exchange, but it's really not a good deal for me.  If I owned DVC and could book 1-2 night stays, I might get the dining plan on those, but for 1-2 week stays, it's just not cost effective to me.


----------



## Dean

MichaelColey said:


> Does the dining plan work differently with DVC owners than with exchangers?  I know I can buy the dining plan with an exchange, but it's really not a good deal for me.  If I owned DVC and could book 1-2 night stays, I might get the dining plan on those, but for 1-2 week stays, it's just not cost effective to me.


It does currently.  Historically it was the same but there have been some recent changes that will make it different.  Historically you had to get it for everyone for every day and on first glance it appears to still be that way for exchangers.  However, DVC members can currently segment their reservation so they can get the DDP for part or even a different DDP for some days than others.  In it's extreme, you could get the quick service for the first night, nothing night 2, then the regular plan for night 3, nothing night 4 then the deluxe plan night 5 and so on.  You could also vary the number of people by segments as well.  I have an exchange coming up in April which will be my first since this change.  I have made preliminary inquiries of DVC and it's looking like this option is not available to exchangers but I have not had an "absolutely not" yet and have to inquired strongly enough to be certain an exchanger cannot do this.  I do plan to get an absolute answer as we'll be there only 3 of the 7 nights in all likelihood.

As to the "is it worth it", it depends.  IMO, it varies with the group makeup, length of stay, specific choices and how well you plan.  It becomes worth it for a larger group of people with the above noted flexibility though there are risks and hassles associated with that flexibility.

The other benefit to the DDP through DVC (including exchangers) is that you currently avoid the upcharges for certain times of the year.


----------



## heathpack

*Ease of use and less expensive*

We thought long and hard about this and in doing so, we considered what we wanted fundamentally.  Really it is a weekend a year at Grand Californian and a week elsewhere in DVC system every now and then, maybe every 3rd year.  Studios are perfect for us.

We also own a Hyatt week, which gets us great trades into great properties, and more volume of time than we can easily use.  

Our option would have been to buy an RCI trader(now because prices are depressed), hold it for a few years until VGC starts to show up in RCI, then try to trade our full week for a full week but only use the 2 weekend days, and maybe only get the trade sometimes (if at all, it is a very small resort).  Or we could buy a resale contract.

Example:
Cost to buy RCI trader (say $500), mf/year (say $500) for 3 years waiting for DVC to show up in RCI, then for the next 7 years assume get desired trade 5/7 times.  Total cost over 10 years: $5500 for 5 weekend stays or $1100/weekend.  Offset by the use in the nonDVC years by trading for something else in RCI system, but hard for us to use b/c our Hyatt maxes us out with good weeks relative to the amount of time we have to travel.  Maybe we could rent the RCI trader when we are not using it, but then again maybe our week would go unrented and this adds work to vacatioing and with my actual work schedule, I don't have tons of time to devote to this. 

DVC Grand Californian resale approx $6000 incl. closing, about $400/yr mf, yields 700 DVC points over 10 years plus as terms of closing another 119 that we never pay mf on, total 819 pts for 1st 10 yrs.  Total cost over first 10 years therefore $10,000  To keep the comparison simple, let's just say that is 16 weekend stays at 42 pt/weekend or $625per weekend.

So for our exact scenario, it is a more cost-effective to just buy DVC,plus way simplier in the long run.

I think Micheal hit the nail on the head.  If you buy an RCI trader and you can happily use it for DVC or other RCI trades or at the resort you own itself, it is probably a smart thing to consider this as your method of staying at DVC.  If all you are really interested in in staying at DVC or you want you stays to be something other than a week long, or you want to stay now at a new resort not yet available through RCI, thenbuying DVC itself might be a smart idea.

H


----------



## tomandrobin

We own DVC for several reasons....

Getting to stay at the resort we want. 

Getting the room size we want.

Going the exact days we want.

We never vacation for a week at Disney. 90% of all our stays are 3-5 days, usually over holiday weekend. 

If Disney is your one or two "week" vacation stays, then trying to trade it might work for you.


----------



## Twinkstarr

tomandrobin said:


> We own DVC for several reasons....
> 
> Getting to stay at the resort we want.
> 
> Getting the room size we want.
> 
> Going the exact days we want.
> 
> We never vacation for a week at Disney. 90% of all our stays are 3-5 days, usually over holiday weekend.
> 
> If Disney is your one or two "week" vacation stays, then trying to trade it might work for you.



I'm in the Tomandrobin camp as a DVC owner. 

Our usual trip is 3-4 nights, our school system has quite a few 4 day weekends, usually holidays. 

With DVC, I can start my stay on any day, not just Fri/Sat/Sun. We take advantage of the DVC AP discount and get the Table in Wonderland Card. 

Just got back last night from a 4 night stay at Bay Lake Tower. Had a 10th floor MK view 2br villa.


----------



## cindi

Twinkstarr said:


> I'm in the Tomandrobin camp as a DVC owner.
> 
> Our usual trip is 3-4 nights, our school system has quite a few 4 day weekends, usually holidays.
> 
> With DVC, I can start my stay on any day, not just Fri/Sat/Sun. We take advantage of the DVC AP discount and get the Table in Wonderland Card.
> 
> Just got back last night from a 4 night stay at Bay Lake Tower. Had a 10th floor MK view 2br villa.



Twink and tomandrobin,

How long are the flights to get to orlando and back?  I would love to be able to do a quick 3 or 4 day trip too but for us traveling is pretty much one of the days!


----------



## Twinkstarr

cindi said:


> Twink and tomandrobin,
> 
> How long are the flights to get to orlando and back?  I would love to be able to do a quick 3 or 4 day trip too but for us traveling is pretty much one of the days!



Detroit-Orlando for me is 2 1/2 hrs, Delta pilot got us back last night in just over 2hrs. We have plenty of direct options, Delta, Airtranbawl: that they are being bought out by SW, we fly AT business class, keeps you away from the screaming toddlers in coach), Spirit and Southwest(limited direct flights, Sat only).

And it's usually reasonable, I paid $159 pp for this trip(Thursday 6pm departure, Monday 6:30pm return), last year I caught one of Spirit's $9 fares, so even with seat fees I was at about $550 total for the four of us for MLK weekend.


----------



## chriskre

Another plus is you don't pay for Magical Express as an owner so you can do these quick trips and they pick you up for free.   
So you can do 5 quick trips a  year and no $500 extra fees for ME.  
On an exchange you pay for it in the $95 fee that Disney charges incoming exchangers whether you use ME or not.


----------



## cindi

Twinkstarr said:


> Detroit-Orlando for me is 2 1/2 hrs, Delta pilot got us back last night in just over 2hrs. We have plenty of direct options, Delta, Airtranbawl: that they are being bought out by SW, we fly AT business class, keeps you away from the screaming toddlers in coach), Spirit and Southwest(limited direct flights, Sat only).
> 
> And it's usually reasonable, I paid $159 pp for this trip(Thursday 6pm departure, Monday 6:30pm return), last year I caught one of Spirit's $9 fares, so even with seat fees I was at about $550 total for the four of us for MLK weekend.



I can see how it works for you to do those short frequent trips for sure.

Our round trip flights are usually $500 each and it takes us about 8 hr travel time.


----------



## Serina

Twinkstarr said:


> I'm in the Tomandrobin camp as a DVC owner.
> 
> We take advantage of the DVC AP discount and get the Table in Wonderland Card.




Can you tell me about the DVC Annual Pass and Table in Wonderland Card? Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

cindi said:


> Twink and tomandrobin,
> 
> How long are the flights to get to orlando and back?  I would love to be able to do a quick 3 or 4 day trip too but for us traveling is pretty much one of the days!



We fly on Southwest and Airtran.....average flight is 2 hours.


----------



## MichaelColey

Tables in Wonderland is available to Annual Passholders for $75 and Florida Residents for $100.  It doesn't have anything to do with DVC ownership, as far as I know.  It gives you a 20% discount at almost all table service restaurants.


----------



## tomandrobin

MichaelColey said:


> Tables in Wonderland is available to Annual Passholders for $75 and Florida Residents for $100.  It doesn't have anything to do with DVC ownership, as far as I know.  It gives you a 20% discount at almost all table service restaurants.



Dvc owners are allowed to purchase discounted Annual Passes and TiW Card. Normally, TiW cards are only for Florida residents. 

The TiW card gives you a 20% discount on sit-down meals at most Disney Restaurants, including alcohol.


----------



## bnoble

> Normally, TiW cards are only for Florida residents.


As it happens, any Annual Passholder can buy the TIW card.  DVC members get a discount on the Annual Pass, making it slightly more affordable overall.


----------



## cindi

tomandrobin said:


> We fly on Southwest and Airtran.....average flight is 2 hours.



I am SO gonna retire elsewhere.  2 hr to disney works for me.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

I own DVC points as I'd rather have more control over my vacation.  I'm limited to traveling during summer, Thanksgiving and Christmas Break.  While I "might" get a trade during those times I'd rather have more control so, I can get the best deal on an air flight.  I also, like having control over a room size.  I'm one of those rare people that bought into DVC for the washer/dryer and the kitchen in the room.  I would never stay in a studio even to save points.  Also, I like controlling what day to arrive.  That too me is the huge benefit over a week system.  I can stay whatever days I need to fit my schedule.  For example, on my next trip we are staying 7 nights at BLT, then, 4 nights at AKL and 1 night at BLT.  I did what worked for me.  This would not happen with trading.   I'm not saying one way is better than the other but you need to do what works for you.  If trading through RCI works for you then, go ahead and do that.


----------



## Twinkstarr

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I own DVC points as I'd rather have more control over my vacation.  I'm limited to traveling during summer, Thanksgiving and Christmas Break.  While I "might" get a trade during those times I'd rather have more control so, I can get the best deal on an air flight.  I also, like having control over a room size.  I'm one of those rare people that bought into DVC for the washer/dryer and the kitchen in the room.  I would never stay in a studio even to save points.  Also, I like controlling what day to arrive.  That too me is the huge benefit over a week system.  I can stay whatever days I need to fit my schedule.  For example, on my next trip we are staying 7 nights at BLT, then, 4 nights at AKL and 1 night at BLT.  I did what worked for me.  This would not happen with trading.   I'm not saying one way is better than the other but you need to do what works for you.  If trading through RCI works for you then, go ahead and do that.



I stayed in a studio at VWL when I did my solo trip last fall. Fine for just me. Even if DH and I went by ourselves I'd get a 1br. He likes to get up early(5:30) and go to the gym, then make coffee. I get up at a more civilized time.

W/D is so worth it, carry on bags, so I don't have to see the look  from DH at the baggage claim in Detroit on our longer trips.


----------



## joestein

cindi said:


> I am SO gonna retire elsewhere.  2 hr to disney works for me.



Do you really think that a 2 hr flight means 2 hours to Disney?

You need to get to the airport, you need to get through check-in and security.  You need to get your bag and rental car when you get to Orlando.

I have an approx 3 hr flight to Disney, but it takes 7 1/2 hours from my house to be in Disney.   And that is getting to the airport at 5am for the 7am flight, add at least one hour if you leave later.

Joe


----------



## joestein

While owning DVC allows you much better access to staying in DVC unit, the costs connected to DVC are extremely high.  Not just the purchase, but the maintenance as well.  Of course, DVC is really only good for staying at DVC resorts, otherwise it is like throwing away money.

When DVC was in II, I purchased a small timeshare within the Wyndham System that traded through II (most trade through RCI).  My maintenance was $330/yr.  I could use all of my points for 1 exchange each year into a DVC 1 bedroom unit through II.  I never had any problem securing the unit using an on-going search.  Of course, I didn't have any choice in which resort I stayed at.  I was able to stay at the Boardwalk, the Beach Club and Old Key West(My favorite).  My total cost each year was $330 + $159(exchange fee) + $95(DVC fee) = $584.  Not too bad for a week at a 1 bedroom at DVC.


Of course, DVC left II and that screwed up that plan.  With the new Wyndham portal, lets see how trades into DVC will work and at what cost.

Joe


----------



## Serina

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I own DVC points as I'd rather have more control over my vacation.  I'm limited to traveling during summer, Thanksgiving and Christmas Break.  While I "might" get a trade during those times I'd rather have more control so, I can get the best deal on an air flight.  I also, like having control over a room size.  I'm one of those rare people that bought into DVC for the washer/dryer and the kitchen in the room.  I would never stay in a studio even to save points.  Also, I like controlling what day to arrive.  That too me is the huge benefit over a week system.  I can stay whatever days I need to fit my schedule.  For example, on my next trip we are staying 7 nights at BLT, then, 4 nights at AKL and 1 night at BLT.  I did what worked for me.  This would not happen with trading.   I'm not saying one way is better than the other but you need to do what works for you.  If trading through RCI works for you then, go ahead and do that.



All the above and in addition, how 'special' they make you feel...celebrating birthdays and special occasions etc..."Welcome Home"


----------



## pt181

We've owned DVC for 10 years and have never taken more than a 4 day trip there.  All have been long weekends.  Last year I deposited our other timeshare into RCI for the first time and couldn't believe it would get me a trade into DVC!  So we have our first trade into DVC coming up in April and, yes, it will be our first full week there.  

I look at trading in as bonus weeks.  I'll take them while the opportunity is there but I don't count on it.  Who knows if and when DVC may move back to II.

Also - I think it is probably difficult to get my Boardwalk view with a trade in.


----------



## bnoble

The "nice bonus" philosophy is exactly right. And you are also right about boardwalk view; those are never deposited.


----------



## Dean

pt181 said:


> We've owned DVC for 10 years and have never taken more than a 4 day trip there.  All have been long weekends.  Last year I deposited our other timeshare into RCI for the first time and couldn't believe it would get me a trade into DVC!  So we have our first trade into DVC coming up in April and, yes, it will be our first full week there.
> 
> I look at trading in as bonus weeks.  I'll take them while the opportunity is there but I don't count on it.  Who knows if and when DVC may move back to II.
> 
> Also - I think it is probably difficult to get my Boardwalk view with a trade in.


I finally went and counted I've had right at 30 weeks at DVC starting in 2003.  None of these were studios.  I've had likely an aggregate of around 3-4 weeks in that same time frame that I and mine used directly that were reserved using my DVC points.  I didn't start out to do it that way, if I had, I likely would not have owned at all.


----------



## vacationhopeful

bnoble said:


> The "nice bonus" philosophy is exactly right. And you are also right about boardwalk view; those are never deposited.



Traded in BWV into a Studio which was a Boardwalk view. MLK Weekend in January, 2010.


----------



## lily28

I got a trade into boardwalk for august of this yr with a garden/pool view?  Is that a standard, non-boardwalk view?  thanks


----------



## Twinkstarr

lily28 said:


> I got a trade into boardwalk for august of this yr with a garden/pool view?  Is that a standard, non-boardwalk view?  thanks



Pool/Garden view and Boardwalk view villas are all the same points. The Standard view rooms(very few) lower points look over the front drive. Those are usually booked at the 11 month window.


----------



## bnoble

> Traded in BWV into a Studio which was a Boardwalk view.


I'm betting this was actually a Village Green room; those studios have a view of the boardwalk, but are technically Preferred Garden/Pool.

There are several different view-category rooms at a few resorts that are not deposited, to the point that RCI doesn't even have unit codes for them:

AKV: Savannah and Standard are deposited.  Concierge and Value are not.
OKW: General resort is deposited.  Hospitality House is not.
BWV: Preferred Garden/Pool is deposited.  Standard and Boardwalk are not.

The only other Orlando resort with a view designation is BLT, but nothing has been sighted there yet.  When it is, I'm guessing Lake will be deposited, but MK and Value will not be.


----------



## Dean

bnoble said:


> I'm betting this was actually a Village Green room; those studios have a view of the boardwalk, but are technically Preferred Garden/Pool.
> 
> There are several different view-category rooms at a few resorts that are not deposited, to the point that RCI doesn't even have unit codes for them:
> 
> AKV: Savannah and Standard are deposited.  Concierge and Value are not.
> OKW: General resort is deposited.  Hospitality House is not.
> BWV: Preferred Garden/Pool is deposited.  Standard and Boardwalk are not.
> 
> The only other Orlando resort with a view designation is BLT, but nothing has been sighted there yet.  When it is, I'm guessing Lake will be deposited, but MK and Value will not be.


Brian, I would agree in general but there will always be exceptions.  Same is true for the 3 BR units,  however, I know of at least 2 or 3 that have been deposited.  Xmas used to be one of the exclusions but no longer appears to be so.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I remember exactly how I got to that studio room at BWV.

Come off the elevators and go left out of the alcove. Go about 4 or 5 rooms down. Door was to the left.

After I was moved (room was not cleaned), I went right out of the alcove. Marched 380 paces down the halls, always making left branches. Room was on the right overlooking a pool. Bellhop told me there was still 16 rooms further down the hallway before it ran out. Spent a week deciding if I should have kept the studio near the elevator instead of taking the upgrade to a 1bdr on the other side of the world.


----------



## chriskre

Twinkstarr said:


> I stayed in a studio at VWL when I did my solo trip last fall. Fine for just me. Even if DH and I went by ourselves I'd get a 1br. He likes to get up early(5:30) and go to the gym, then make coffee. I get up at a more civilized time.
> 
> W/D is so worth it, carry on bags, so I don't have to see the look  from DH at the baggage claim in Detroit on our longer trips.



You can use the washer and dryer when you stay in a studio but you have to go to the laundry room to do it.  Not as convenient I agree as the stackables in the rooms but still doable.  



bnoble said:


> The "nice bonus" philosophy is exactly right. And you are also right about boardwalk view; those are never deposited.



I'm staying boardwalk view on my DVC points this Presidents day weekend.
Didn't get my BLT which I was hoping for but Boardwalk view works nice for me too so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Mjasp

chriskre;1048800


I'm staying boardwalk view on my DVC points this Presidents day weekend.
Didn't get my BLT which I was hoping for but Boardwalk view works nice for me too so I'm a happy camper.  :cheer:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you own at BLT?


----------



## Dean

vacationhopeful said:


> I remember exactly how I got to that studio room at BWV.
> 
> Come off the elevators and go left out of the alcove. Go about 4 or 5 rooms down. Door was to the left.
> 
> After I was moved (room was not cleaned), I went right out of the alcove. Marched 380 paces down the halls, always making left branches. Room was on the right overlooking a pool. Bellhop told me there was still 16 rooms further down the hallway before it ran out. Spent a week deciding if I should have kept the studio near the elevator instead of taking the upgrade to a 1bdr on the other side of the world.


That doesn't make sense.  There is only 1 elevator and all views that could see the BW would be to the right once you turn left at the elevator.  The rooms you mention should have looked out over the pool for the first one and the croquet area for the second.  Now assuming you have your general locations but right/left backwards and your first room on the right and second on the left, both would have been preferred view though you could have seen the BW from the room overlooking the Village Green.  IF so, we had similar exchange locations to your second room this past Sept.  Left at elevator and left at the first branch, first and second rooms on the left overlooking the pool with another room on the right straight across.  We actually had 9 units total between BWV and BCV all 1 & 2 BR.  

BWV resort map


----------



## Twinkstarr

chriskre said:


> You can use the washer and dryer when you stay in a studio but you have to go to the laundry room to do it.  Not as convenient I agree as the stackables in the rooms but still doable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying boardwalk view on my DVC points this Presidents day weekend.
> Didn't get my BLT which I was hoping for but Boardwalk view works nice for me too so I'm a happy camper.



No way am I staying in a studio with all four of us!  That's why we TS, boys get there own room(and TV).


----------



## got4boys

Mjasp said:


> I am thinking of purchasing DVC (resale of course) and see that DVC trades with RCI now and not II anymore.
> I am also reading that people are getting into DVC with by trading a regular TS.
> Doesn't that devalue DVC?  Why would I want to buy now when I can buy a resale TS and just trade into DVC?
> 
> Am I missing something?



"EXTRA FEES" is what a resale timeshare and trade into DVC will incur.

If you are purchasing a unit just for the sake of using it for Disney, which many tugger have done, there are additional fees to get it to work. Especially with the new RCI TPU system. Most Disney Units have a TPU of 25. If you do not have one unit with a TPU of 25, you would need to combine at $99, exchange at $179 and transportation fee of $95 at check in.

If you need to cancel after 24 hours, you lose TPU value, and the $179. What Tugger has not had to cancel an exchange? I use to get a partial refund, but not any more. 

I purchased DVC last year (on the resale market - small contract - to get Annual Pass Discount - Save $100) and was originally shied away from it because it is a RTU. I wished I purchase earlier.

I love the no banking fees (Some other resorts charge that), no yearly membership fees (Some other resorts charge that), No Reservation Fees (Some other resorts charge that), No fees for modifying your reservation.

I use DVC points for just Disney Vacation Club resorts.
Peggy


----------



## chriskre

Mjasp said:


> Do you own at BLT?



No I do not.  
I own at SSR but have successfully exchanged into several other resorts during Presidents week like Beach Club, OKW and now BWV.
It requires work because you gotta keep calling to get something but I don't mind it as much as trying to play the RCI/II game.  
I seem to do better with DVC.   



Twinkstarr said:


> No way am I staying in a studio with all four of us!  That's why we TS, boys get there own room(and TV).



Twinkstarr, I have no kids so it's just me and the BF so I really don't need the kitchen.  I only use it for breakfast and snacks anyway which I can do in the studio.  As long as I've got a coffee maker and microwave, I'm good at Disney.  I just wish they'd give you regular cups and plates instead of the paper ones but I make it work.   



got4boys said:


> "EXTRA FEES" is what a resale timeshare and trade into DVC will incur.
> 
> If you are purchasing a unit just for the sake of using it for Disney, which many tugger have done, there are additional fees to get it to work. Especially with the new RCI TPU system. Most Disney Units have a TPU of 25. If you do not have one unit with a TPU of 25, you would need to combine at $99, exchange at $179 and transportation fee of $95 at check in.
> 
> If you need to cancel after 24 hours, you lose TPU value, and the $179. What Tugger has not had to cancel an exchange? I use to get a partial refund, but not any more.
> 
> I purchased DVC last year (on the resale market - small contract - to get Annual Pass Discount - Save $100) and was originally shied away from it because it is a RTU. I wished I purchase earlier.
> 
> I love the no banking fees (Some other resorts charge that), no yearly membership fees (Some other resorts charge that), No Reservation Fees (Some other resorts charge that), No fees for modifying your reservation.
> 
> I use DVC points for just Disney Vacation Club resorts.
> Peggy



Yeah those fees can add up but working the exchange system is no doubt good value, but I'm still glad that I own DVC and can also pick up a unit thru RCI if I really wanted to.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Dean said:


> That doesn't make sense.  There is only 1 elevator and all views that could see the BW would be to the right once you turn left at the elevator.  The rooms you mention should have looked out over the pool for the first one and the croquet area for the second.  Now assuming you have your general locations but right/left backwards and your first room on the right and second on the left, both would have been preferred view though you could have seen the BW from the room overlooking the Village Green.  IF so, we had similar exchange locations to your second room this past Sept.  Left at elevator and left at the first branch, first and second rooms on the left overlooking the pool with another room on the right straight across.  We actually had 9 units total between BWV and BCV all 1 & 2 BR.
> 
> BWV resort map



Dean,
2nd unit had views of the pool on the lower part of the map - the u-shaped red area. I did look at that for 7 nights. That was the opened pool - bigger outdoor pool by fitness center was closed due to renovations.

I might have to agree with you about the Boardwalk views of the studio - I know it was left and left from the elevators. And I was not in the unit at nighttime. 

Thanks for the map.


----------



## tombo

got4boys said:


> "EXTRA FEES" is what a resale timeshare and trade into DVC will incur.
> 
> If you are purchasing a unit just for the sake of using it for Disney, which many tugger have done, there are additional fees to get it to work. Especially with the new RCI TPU system. Most Disney Units have a TPU of 25. If you do not have one unit with a TPU of 25, you would need to combine at $99, exchange at $179 and transportation fee of $95 at check in.
> Peggy



Yes there are additional fees, but it is still mch cheaper to trade into DVC than to own.  I have a summer beach week one bed room annual MF's of $575 which has 38 TPU's. I have a 2 bed room ocean front summer beach week which gets 45 tpu's and has an annual MF total of $629. For $629 and $575 (total of $1204) and $99 combining fee I have 83 TPU's a year. Add in three $95 transportation fees, three $179 exchange fees, and I can book 3 DVC weeks with TPU's left over. So for right at $2000 total all fees I can book 3 weeks at Disney resorts exchanging through RCI. How much does an owner have to pay to stay 3 weeks in annual MF's? It is about $1200 to $1500 per week in annual MF's for DVC owners if I am not mistaken, so to vacation for 3 weeks as an owner would cost between $3600 and $4500 vs my $2000.

If I want only one week I can use about 25 of my 38 tpu's and have a week for $575 in MFs plus $95 transportations fee plus $179 exchange fee for a total of $859 and still have 12 to 15 tpu's left over. No Disney owner can book a week for $859.

I know there are some advantages to owning, but saving money is not one of them.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

tombo said:


> [snip]
> If I want only one week I can use about 25 of my 38 tpu's and have a week for $575 in MFs plus $95 transportations fee plus $179 exchange fee for a total of $859 and still have 12 to 15 tpu's left over. No Disney owner can book a week for $859.
> 
> I know there are some advantages to owning, but saving money is not one of them.



While I agree that trading in can be a bargain, an owner at BWV can book a week in a 1 BR for 154 points in the very popular early December timeframe.  The MF on those points for 2011 would be $840.84.  Obviously, a 2 BR would be more but a studio would be substantially less (76 points at $5.46 pp would be $414.96 in MF).  The pricing is the same for September and January and  slightly higher for the other Fall months and December (excluding the holiday period).

While I think BWV is a relative bargain considering everything, this is not the only resort that such pricing is available.  For the same Sept, Early Dec, Jan time period, you could book a week in a 1 BR at Bay Lake Tower for 194 points, which would equal $754.66 in MF.  A studio is 102 points, which would equal $396.78 in MF.

Of course, the buy-in costs may be higher, even significanlty higher, than what a trader in RCI woudl cost.  But if you bought 100 points at BLY for $10,000, your out of pocket cost (absent inflation and other time value of money adjustments) would only be $896.78 for a week in a standard view  studio at WDW's Contemporary Resort for the next 20 years.

Ownign is not the right answer for every, but for some people it can be a reasonably priced option. -- Suzanne


----------



## MichaelColey

A 2BR is around 250 DVC points (and up). Even at $5 per point, that's $1250 for a week. I can get TWO weeks in 2BR DVCs (almost any time of the year except holiday weeks) for less than that (even including the $95/week Disney fee). I have one lockoff with a a $563 maintenance fee that gets more than 25 points of trading power for each half with the right week deposited. Add $179x2 exchange fees and $95x2 Disney fees, and it only costs me $1111 for TWO weeks. Plus, I'll probably get some trading power "change" back. And that's not even factoring in the exorbitant upfront costs with DVC (which I don't have exchanging in).

DVC owners have the following advantages:

Annual pass discounts.
Ability to book shorter stays.
Considerably more inventory.
Great prices on Studios and 1BR units.
Ability to get into 3BR units.
Ability to get into the newer DVCs (Aulani, Grand Californian, Bay Lake).
Don't have to worry about DVC changing exchange companies.
But if you're flexible and like 2BR units, exchanging in is a pretty unbeatable option.

In the next few months, we'll be staying in 2BR units at Beach Club Villas, Saratoga Springs, Wilderness Lodge (2 units, with family) and Animal Kingdom Villas (Savannah View). One of these was through RCI Points, but the rest were all cheap RCI Weeks exchanges.


----------



## Mjasp

How many units are usually available at any given time and who selects the week, since DVC is points.  I don't see anything available for Disney right now


----------



## bnoble

How many available: it varies.  They tend to deposit weekly, a dozen to several dozen units per week.  They are Points resorts, but they also trade in Weeks.  DVC chooses the weeks to deposit, so tend to deposit less in-demand time, but are not strict about avoiding holiday weeks, etc.  There are two or three studios at present; you may need to change your search parameters to show all vacations, rather than what you can book with your deposits.


----------



## Mjasp

bnoble said:


> How many available: it varies.  They tend to deposit weekly, a dozen to several dozen units per week.  They are Points resorts, but they also trade in Weeks.  DVC chooses the weeks to deposit, so tend to deposit less in-demand time, but are not strict about avoiding holiday weeks, etc.  There are two or three studios at present; you may need to change your search parameters to show all vacations, rather than what you can book with your deposits.



Nope, don't see anything, but I am looking only from now until August, since that is when my deposit expires


----------



## Catira

Mjasp said:


> Nope, don't see anything, but I am looking only from now until August, since that is when my deposit expires


This is what I saw for June and July in points.  Sorry, after I reread your post I realized that you were not searching in RCI points. 

Disney's Old Key West..
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 24-Jun-2011 Fri 1-Jul-2011  47,500 
2 Bedroom 8 (6) Full Sat 25-Jun-2011 Sat 2-Jul-2011  115,500 
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 29-Jul-2011 Fri 5-Aug-2011  47,500 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Sat 30-Jul-2011 Sat 6-Aug-2011  68,000 




Saratoga Springs..
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 3-Jun-2011 Fri 10-Jun-2011  54,500
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 15-Jul-2011 Fri 22-Jul-2011  47,500 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 15-Jul-2011 Fri 22-Jul-2011  68,000 
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 29-Jul-2011 Fri 5-Aug-2011  68,000 
2 Bedroom 8 (6) Full Sat 30-Jul-2011 Sat 6-Aug-2011  115,500 


Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge..
Studio 4 (2) Partial Fri 24-Jun-2011 Fri 1-Jul-2011  47,500


----------



## bnoble

> Nope, don't see anything, but I am looking only from now until August, since that is when my deposit expires


There are two studios are in July.  You need to change your search parameters to see "all vacations".  From the main "search for a vacation" screen, click on the "click to change" button.  Then, switch from "Show vacations that match my deposits" to "Show all available RCI vacations."  However, if you have only one deposit, this will not help, as you will have to combine two (or more) to book these.


----------



## kanerf

I have traded into DVC BCV 1 Bedrooms twice so far this year.  I also just bought a very small DVC contract at OKW that is currently going through ROFR.  I purchased it so that I could get the DVC member discounts.  I would imagine you will still get most of them if you are staying at a DVC resort (except the WiFi, but I have a Virgin Broadband modem, so don't care).  All most places want to see is the DVC ID card, and I will get one of those.  Also, with the membership I can rent points from other folks if I really want to get into something that an exchange won't do for me.  Some of the locations like BLT and VGC are really hard to get into, even for DVC members, and you won't see that inventory show up in RCI.


----------



## tomandrobin

kanerf said:


> I have traded into DVC BCV 1 Bedrooms twice so far this year.  I also just bought a very small DVC contract at OKW that is currently going through ROFR.  I purchased it so that I could get the DVC member discounts.  I would imagine you will still get most of them if you are staying at a DVC resort (except the WiFi, but I have a Virgin Broadband modem, so don't care).  All most places want to see is the DVC ID card, and I will get one of those.  Also, with the membership I can rent points from other folks if I really want to get into something that an exchange won't do for me.  Some of the locations like BLT and VGC are really hard to get into, even for DVC members, and you won't see that inventory show up in RCI.



You can transfer points and then add days to the end or beginning of your stay. Getting the AP discount and TiW are also big pluses.


----------



## MichaelColey

tomandrobin said:


> Getting the AP discount *and TiW* are also big pluses.


Several people corrected you when you said that before in this thread, but the Tables in Wonderland card is *not* a DVC benefit.  It's a benefit of being an Annual Passholder (or being a Florida resident).  If you are an out of state DVC owner without an annual pass, you can't even get the TiW card.


----------



## littlestar

Getting a one bedroom on an RCI trade is easier than a 2 bedroom.  We have gotten 1 bedroom exchanges and booked a studio on our DVC points and then asked for the 1 bedroom and studio to be combined into a 2 bedroom lock-off at check-in.  The reservations were under the same name.  No guarantee this will always work, but the resort front desks have been able to combine them at check-in for us (but the names and addresses matched exactly on the 1 bedroom exchange and our DVC point studio reservation).


----------



## Mjasp

bnoble said:


> There are two studios are in July.  You need to change your search parameters to see "all vacations".  From the main "search for a vacation" screen, click on the "click to change" button.  Then, switch from "Show vacations that match my deposits" to "Show all available RCI vacations."  However, if you have only one deposit, this will not help, as you will have to combine two (or more) to book these.



You need TWO weeks to trade into DVC for ONE week?


----------



## Catira

Mjasp said:


> You need TWO weeks to trade into DVC for ONE week?



Depends on the TPU your unit deposited into RCI has. Currently what is showing up available for DVC as of right now requires 25 TPU.

Saratoga Springs
Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Fri 15-Jul-2011  Fri 22-Jul-2011  Exchange Fee 25  
Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Sun 17-Jul-2011  Sun 24-Jul-2011  Exchange Fee 25  

Old Key West
Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Sat 15-Oct-2011  Sat 22-Oct-2011  Exchange Fee 25  

Not sure if your deposit is the Vistana Resort.. This is posted by RCI: MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS WITHIN A 30-MILE RADIUS OF ORLANDO CAN'T EXCH.INTO DVC RSTS


----------



## chalee94

Mjasp said:


> You need TWO weeks to trade into DVC for ONE week?



some people need 2 weeks to be able to book DVC (and sometimes it's still cheaper if the annual dues for the other resorts are low enough).  

other people can trade their week for DVC and still get "change back" to book another week somewhere else.

depends on the trade power of the week being deposited.


----------



## Mjasp

Catira said:


> Depends on the TPU your unit deposited into RCI has. Currently what is showing up available for DVC as of right now requires 25 TPU.



I just checked and my trading power is 27 I'm confused for sure now.
I've seen Vero Beach for July 4th week and I've seen Manhattan club for a couple of weeks in August, but no Disney Orlando


----------



## Mjasp

Catira said:


> Depends on the TPU your unit deposited into RCI has. Currently what is showing up available for DVC as of right now requires 25 TPU.
> 
> Saratoga Springs
> Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Fri 15-Jul-2011  Fri 22-Jul-2011  Exchange Fee 25
> Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Sun 17-Jul-2011  Sun 24-Jul-2011  Exchange Fee 25
> 
> Old Key West
> Studio  4 (2)  Partial  Sat 15-Oct-2011  Sat 22-Oct-2011  Exchange Fee 25
> 
> Not sure if your deposit is the Vistana Resort.. This is posted by RCI: MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS WITHIN A 30-MILE RADIUS OF ORLANDO CAN'T EXCH.INTO DVC RSTS



YEP< that's it then.  I own Vistana, that is why I am showing Vero Bch but not DVC.  Thank you


----------



## tomandrobin

MichaelColey said:


> Several people corrected you when you said that before in this thread, but the Tables in Wonderland card is *not* a DVC benefit.  It's a benefit of being an Annual Passholder (or being a Florida resident).  If you are an out of state DVC owner without an annual pass, you can't even get the TiW card.



Duh...I know what is and isnt a DVC benefit. I didn't say it was a benefit. I said with their ownership they could get annual passes and TiW. The OP said they bought their DVC contract to get DVC discounts. 

I am not sure why people keep assuming that I am implying its a DVC perk.


----------



## MichaelColey

tomandrobin said:


> Duh...I know what is and isnt a DVC benefit. I didn't say it was a benefit. I said with their ownership they could get annual passes and TiW. The OP said they bought their DVC contract to get DVC discounts.
> 
> I am not sure why people keep assuming that I am implying its a DVC perk.


No offense intended.  I just didn't want people to think that was a DVC perk when it's not.

Even if it wasn't your intention, that's how you made it sound:


tomandrobin said:


> Dvc owners are allowed to purchase discounted Annual Passes and TiW Card.





tomandrobin said:


> Getting the AP discount and TiW are also big pluses.


----------



## got4boys

MichaelColey said:


> Several people corrected you when you said that before in this thread, but the Tables in Wonderland card is *not* a DVC benefit.  It's a benefit of being an Annual Passholder (or being a Florida resident).  If you are an out of state DVC owner without an annual pass, you can't even get the TiW card.



I just purchased a Tables in Wonderland card over Christmas. I am a DVC owner without an annual pass. Just went up to guest relations and purchased it.

Peggy


----------



## Twinkstarr

got4boys said:


> I just purchased a Tables in Wonderland card over Christmas. I am a DVC owner without an annual pass. Just went up to guest relations and purchased it.
> 
> Peggy



Really? I've bought 3 TIW's and I've always had to show my AP. Guest relations at Epcot, MK and AK.


----------



## bnoble

got4boys said:


> I just purchased a Tables in Wonderland card over Christmas. I am a DVC owner without an annual pass. Just went up to guest relations and purchased it.


You got pixie-dusted.  Disney's own marketing material is very clear: Florida Residents and Annual Passholders.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/02/tables-in-wonderland-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## chriskre

littlestar said:


> Getting a one bedroom on an RCI trade is easier than a 2 bedroom.  We have gotten 1 bedroom exchanges and booked a studio on our DVC points and then asked for the 1 bedroom and studio to be combined into a 2 bedroom lock-off at check-in.  The reservations were under the same name.  No guarantee this will always work, but the resort front desks have been able to combine them at check-in for us (but the names and addresses matched exactly on the 1 bedroom exchange and our DVC point studio reservation).



This is a great strategy.  
Thanks for sharing.    



bnoble said:


> You got pixie-dusted.  Disney's own marketing material is very clear: Florida Residents and Annual Passholders.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/02/tables-in-wonderland-at-walt-disney-world/



Depending on the Cast Member rules are not always enforced.


----------



## Bell30655

I bought a small contract (50 points) at Old Key West.  My reasons for buying DVC rather than trading in was mostly the extra perks, which aren't guaranteed to remain the same forever but work for me and my DD8 now.


Discounted Annual Passes
Easy Booking of Short Trips
Pool Hopping
Ability to DDP or DxDP to a reservation

We are six - seven hours from Walt Disney World by car.  Flying?  2 hours for ATL security + 1 hour flight time + 1 hour Magic Express time!  In addition, driving we can arrive at rope drop.  Flying the earliest we are seeing a park is noon.


----------



## elaine

I also have a 50 point contract and love it! Initially, we were going to add-on at DVC, but then DVC switched to RCI, we were actually able to get trades for premium times! We can't be picky--but it's the best of both worlds--we got OKW for Easter week (only OKW/SSR were avail), then booked a couple nights at AKV for overflow family. We stayed at Marriott Grande Vista thru II over Christmas, but booked AKV for 1 night to use the facilities, etc. and to add Deluxe Dining Plan for DH and I to have 2 great dinners and a quick get away, while Grandma watched the kids at the Marriott.  I do not know how DVC trading will be in the next year with the new trading units. will people combine mud weeks for a DVC stay? If so, the demand could to go way up and we might be out of luck with RCI trades.


----------



## MichaelColey

Bell30655 said:


> Ability to DDP or DxDP to a reservation


FWIW, you can do that with an RCI exchange as well.

Great point about pool hopping, though!  I hadn't considered that benefit.  (Is that a documented benefit?  Does it apply to Stormalong Bay as well?)


----------



## littlestar

I think trading for DVC through RCI with be harder now because more people are able to book DVC - they can stack deposits with RCI, plus Wyndham points are now able to book the RCI DVC units  - that's a whole lot of people able to book that couldn't before.  I'm glad I own DVC points and can just call and book when I want to. 

I really feel my Wyndham resale points are a bargain - we can now book DVC or Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## littlestar

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, you can do that with an RCI exchange as well.
> 
> Great point about pool hopping, though!  I hadn't considered that benefit.  (Is that a documented benefit?  Does it apply to Stormalong Bay as well?)



Pool hopping is a documented benefit for DVC members.  Exceptions are during peak times (spring break, Christmas, New Years, etc.) and no pool hopping at Stormalong Bay or Animal Kingdom pools. I'm not sure about the new Contemporary pool - but I wouldn't want to hop there anyways.


----------



## Twinkstarr

littlestar said:


> Pool hopping is a documented benefit for DVC members.  Exceptions are during peak times (spring break, Christmas, New Years, etc.) and no pool hopping at Stormalong Bay or Animal Kingdom pools. I'm not sure about the new Contemporary pool - but I wouldn't want to hop there anyways.



We were at BLT MLK weekend, and that is one small pool. I can't imagine what it is like during prime swimming season. My 9yr old liked the slide, but other than the slide at VWL(too small) there isn't a WDW slide he hasn't liked.

You need your room key to acess the gate into the pool area at BLT


----------



## Bell30655

BLT, Stormalong Bay and AKL are excluded but any other are fair game.  My daughter wanted to try all the slides so we spent a day hitting all the Deluxe and Moderate resorts.  Since we were staying at AKL we got to include that one.


----------



## Mjasp

Belle & Elaine,
A 50 pt contract allows you to stay for a weekend correct?  I never thought about 50 pts, only 150 pts so we can travel every other year in a 2BR.

Anyone with a 50 pt contract, how do you use it?


----------



## glypnirsgirl

The pool hopping privileges are a documented perk - as are the exclusions and limitations. We use the pool hopping perk to go to the Polynesian pool which is my favorite.


----------



## elaine

50 points--used to get me 4 nights in a studio sun-thurs in the summer--it's a bit more after the points change.
how we use 50 points----15 points this Christmas for 1 night value room AKV (had a 2BR at Marriott Grande Vista for the week)--kids used kids club 3 days (we went the day prior and get a free wheelchair for my Dad for the next day at Epcot)--nothing to sign, honor system--that's DVC for you! We added the deluxe dining plan and ate high on the hog for 2 days! There is no way I am going to add DDP or DXDDP for 7  nights for 6 persons on an RCI exchange--yikes! For but 1 night with DH--yes!
I also think trading into DVC will be harder as more people will combine for that one special DVC trip--thus, if I "have" to stay at a Marriot via II or a HGVC via RCI for Spring break and book a night or 2 at DVC so my kids can use the pools and kids club--then that 50 points will be useful. And, frankly, after this Christmas trip, I found it worked out just as well as being onsite at DVC.
I also used 46 points for a 2 BR at AKV the Sat night prior to Disney cruise--9 persons in the room.
You can also borrow from one year, bank the other and have 150 points to work with. You can't really stay a long time with 50 points without banking/borrowing, but if you are "top-heavy" in other timeshares and want a day or two, it's great.  Plus, I just like having my little blue DVC card. Sometimes, when staying offsite, we go over to Ft W for the day, or to OKW and rent bikes--I just show my card and they waive me on. These are things anyone could do, but the guards are super nice when I show the DVC card.


----------



## Bell30655

During some months 48 points will get four nights (Sun - Thur) in an AKL Value Studio.  You can do a one time purchase of up to 24 points per year if more are needed.  My purchase of the 50 points was to get a week but it was also to get the other perks.


----------



## chriskre

If you want to calculate points here is a handy points calculator that I use
thanks to Daddio:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/point_calculator.asp

You can see what it costs for any reservation in DVC with this handy doo-hickey


----------



## Bell30655

Criskre, that is the same calculator I use.  I don't think David realized he would be the go to guy for everyone when he made that one to work for his point rental business.


----------

